# Suche Mitfahrer!!



## Thorsten175 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich, 40 Jahre, wohnhaft in B.O., suche Mitfahrer für gelegentlich Ausritte wochentags. Mein Focus liegt eher auf Tour und CC, weniger Freeride, Downhill. Da ich gesundheitlich nicht ganz fit bin, geht es mir nicht darum Hm oder Km abzureissen, sondern einfach was für die Fitness zu tun. Wenn seiner von Euch Interesse hat, können wir ja gerne alles weitere per PN besprechen!

Gruß Thorsten


----------

